# So proud of Norah :)



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I decided to take Norah along to watch my son play football this morning, heaps of people, kids, stray footballs being kicked around, dogs, people stroking her..She was a star, behaved beautifully, only one bark at a passing dog, but mostly wasn't bothered by them. I was so proud to have her out in public, especially as she is only 8 months old. She was a credit to her breed! My son got player of the day too, so a good morning all round


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice. Congratulations to them both. Sounds like you are doing a great job!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome. You must be very proud of all of you!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------

